# Arranque de motor trifasíco con circuito de control triac



## fabiancho22 (Ago 22, 2011)

Que tal amigos en esta ocación estoy solicitando ayuda ya que debo poner en funcionamiento un motor trifasíco, por medio de un sistema de control  que lo accione e interrumpa implementando un triac adjunto el sistema de control del cual se tomara de la salida para activar el triac, mi pregunta es si debo colocar agún sistema de protección para que el circuito de control no se me vea afectado,les agradezco me colaboren, Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 22, 2011)

Bueno...primero que no entiendo porque el receptor tiene a la salida otro led emisor jejeje

por otro lado...es un motor trifásico, por ende son 3 fases...asi que vas a necesitar 3 triacs 1 por fase

entre muchas otras cosas que tenes que tener en cuenta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 22, 2011)

fabiancho22 dijo:


> Que tal amigos en esta ocación estoy solicitando ayuda ya que debo poner en funcionamiento un motor trifasíco, por medio de un sistema de control  que lo accione e interrumpa implementando un triac adjunto el sistema de control del cual se tomara de la salida para activar el triac, mi pregunta es si debo colocar agún sistema de protección para que el circuito de control no se me vea afectado,les agradezco me colaboren, Gracias.



Hola amigo, 1ro. debes subir el esquematico completo referente a lo que deseas hacer.
Cual es la finalidad de utilizar triacs?, un arranque suave quizas?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2011)

¿Y ese esquema tan raro que relación tiene?

Respecto a la pregunta, evidentemente si, vas a tener unos cuantos problemas para usar triacs con cargas inductivas y corrientes elevadas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2011)

*Fabiancho22* ,en Buscar pone "control remoto infrarrojo" y agregandole un relé o contactor vas a poder encender y apagar tu motor trifásico


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

fabiancho22 dijo:


> Que tal amigos en esta ocación estoy solicitando ayuda ya que debo poner en funcionamiento un motor trifasíco, por medio de un sistema de control  que lo accione e interrumpa implementando un triac adjunto el sistema de control del cual se tomara de la salida para activar el triac, mi pregunta es si debo colocar agún sistema de protección para que el circuito de control no se me vea afectado,les agradezco me colaboren, Gracias.



De que potencia es el motor?
Si no quieren empezar a tener problemas de todo tipo, industrialmente se utilizan contactores, para una conmutación confiable, por otro lado sobre los mismos se agregan los relevos térmicos para protección del mismo, resultando el conjunto mucho más compacto y confiable, el mismo deberia tener bobina de 24V para estar acorde  a las norma de seguridd internacionales

Los triac's se llevan muy mal con las cargas inductivas, ya que los picos de tensión que se producen pueden superar la tensión inversa y el triac resultar "perforado", y no solo por el propio motor que controla las lineas indusriales hay mucha interfrencia de ese tipo, y para progerlo de eso y que funciona medianamente bien(no es 100% infalible, de echo un contactor en esa función duran más que los triac's) terminara ocupando más espacio y complicando todo el cirtuito a la hora de poner las habituales protecciones que son muy fáciles de agregar con un contacktor,

Los TRiac's se llevan mejor con las cargas resistivas, alli cumplen un excelente desempeño


----------

